# US taxes: E-filing from overseas



## Bevdeforges

The IRS has been pushing e-filing for years now. Instead of mailing in your returns, you can e-file them directly, saving time, postage and other costs, both for you and for the IRS. The one problem is that it can be tricky to e-file from overseas.

There are four e-filing programs for individuals:

*Free File:* which consists of a number of online commercial companies that will help you prepare your federal returns and then e-file them for you for free. You are eligible for the Free File services if your AGI (adjusted gross income) is under $57,000 and you meet the other terms set by the individual providers. Often, the Free File services are limited to those resident in particular states (because in order to file your federal returns for free, you must also prepare and e-file your state returns with the same provider, usually for a fee!). This year there are six Free File providers who state in their listing that they can handle returns for a US citizen or resident alien with a foreign address. But, all six of these providers have additional requirements, usually age (maximum or minimum) or a minimum AGI.

*Free File Fillable Forms* are tax forms you can fill in online and e-file yourself. They don’t have any “friendly” interface to guide you through the process of filling in the forms, but if you’re used to doing your own taxes, they are pretty quick to do and they check your math as you go. The one big problem for us expats is that they say right on the front page: “Does not support the efiling of returns with foreign addresses.” Oh well. Maybe next year…

*E-file with commercial tax software* involves buying IRS approved tax preparation software which then allows you to e-file your completed returns from your home computer. Prices for the standard tax packages run from about $15 to $80, though there is often a free version on line that will handle simple returns. Some tax preparation software comes in different levels, so be sure to check if the level you’re considering has the forms you’ll need - particularly the 2555 and 1116. The actual e-filing is handled by the software and uses a special routing that does not involve e-mail. If the e-filing feature doesn’t work from where you are overseas, you can always just print off the forms you’ve completed with the software and mail them in. Popular tax software includes TurboTax, TaxAct, H&R Block, Complete Tax and Tax Slayer.

*E-filing through a paid preparer* involves paying a tax preparer (accountant, attorney or enrolled agent) to prepare your tax returns and then they will e-file them for you.

The IRS e-file section is here Information for e-file and has more information about the various options, including links to the various sites offering Free File services.

Stay tuned. There may be a few more Free File providers available after February 1st, and if you have experience with any of the free file or e-filing sites from overseas, please share what you've discovered.


----------



## makaloco

Sigh. Your update is much appreciated but unfortunately confirms my experience of a few years ago when I first tried to e-file. Of the six current Free File provider options claiming to support foreign addresses, I was excluded from four for being too old, and my AGI fell under the minimum for the remaining two. So much for that!


----------



## Bevdeforges

makaloco said:


> Sigh. Your update is much appreciated but unfortunately confirms my experience of a few years ago when I first tried to e-file. Of the six current Free File provider options claiming to support foreign addresses, I was excluded from four for being too old, and my AGI fell under the minimum for the remaining two. So much for that!


Same here - and it grates to see the IRS assertions all over the site that "Everyone can e-file" because the truth is that many of us can't.

Still, maybe the information will help some of those under-52's out there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges

One little update on the e-filing issue. I've been through the list of free file sites, and of the six that claim to be able to handle foreign addresses, all have either age limits or AGI (adjusted gross income) limits. 

Your best chances for free e-filing are if you are *under age 26* or so, or *under age 52* (this one is a mystery to me). 

One of the sites, Online Taxes (OLT), will only allow you to file for free if you have *at least $12,000 or so in AGI*, which is *not* likely to be the case if you are taking the FEIE (you "exclude" your foreign earned income before calculating AGI). *BUT* they say on their website that if you don't meet their criteria for free filing, they will e-file your federal form for a payment of $7.95 - which is the best rate I've seen so far. (Be sure to check first their list of forms they can file - but on first glace it seems to include most of the required forms for expats.)

If anyone uses this site or finds another one with low e-filing fees, be sure and let us know!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## makaloco

Well, I sent a complaint via the IRS web feedback form, suggesting that they might not want to say "EVERYONE can use Free File!" when that's clearly not true for expat seniors on fixed or limited incomes. Little or none of most people's Social Security income is taxable. And you're right, when I was still working, my AGI was negative after the FEIE, so many working expats must be excluded as well.

I've always done my own returns and don't need help, but it would be nice to be able to SEND them electronically to save money and to avoid the hazards of international postal services. I pay up to $20 US equivalent to mail a letter via trackable post (courier services like DHL cost even more), and it can still take a week or more to arrive. Maybe I'll look into the OLT offer next time, thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

What would be nice is if the IRS would fix their "Free File Fillable Forms" to accept foreign addresses. I did those last year - up to the point of sending, which is when I found out they wouldn't take a foreign address. This year, at least, that information is right there on the first page of the app.

Given that my filings all show 0 tax due, I just send them in via regular old postal mail and just crossing my fingers that they figure something out before I start drawing on SS and my IRA, when I will owe taxes. (Those of us married to NRAs wind up having 85% of our SS benefits taxed - because we have to file separately. Another thing I'm hoping to see change before I get there, but time is getting short...)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## makaloco

Yes, the fillable forms would be fine for me, too.

If you expect your Social Security income to be taxed, you can request voluntary withholding so as not to owe anything at filing time. But check the IRA situation first, because you can also (to an extent) control withholding on those distributions. Keep in mind that there can be mandatory withholding on IRA funds deposited outside the US. Rules vary according to marital status, type of IRA, periodic vs. non-periodic distributions, etc., so you'll need to research your particular situation.


----------



## Pitty

Hi,

Any news about e-filing tax returns through freefiles companies for expats taking the FEIE?(I'm under 40 y.o)
In my case, I can use either of these companies :1040.com , Jackson Hewitt, and TaxAct FreeFiles.
but they ask to open up an account,... so i wonder if anyone has used them for e-filing or not. 

Otherwise, i will send it by post except that i can't figure out how to print the form. 1040 is printed out mostly in black (fields greyed out)


----------



## Bevdeforges

Generally speaking, I've found that you have to "register" with the vendors who provide free filing services. Some tax programs will allow you to print off the forms, while others won't. (Or they want a fee to print them.) TaxAct used to allow you to print your returns without a fee, but they have changed their service quite a bit this year, so I'm not sure now.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## iota2014

Pitty said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any news about e-filing tax returns through freefiles companies for expats taking the FEIE?(I'm under 40 y.o)
> In my case, I can use either of these companies :1040.com , Jackson Hewitt, and TaxAct FreeFiles.
> but they ask to open up an account,... so i wonder if anyone has used them for e-filing or not.
> 
> Otherwise, i will send it by post except that i can't figure out how to print the form. 1040 is printed out mostly in black (fields greyed out)


Forms I've downloaded from this site have been fillable and printable:

https://apps.irs.gov/app/picklist/l...eria=formNumber&value=1040&isDescending=false


----------



## Pitty

seemingly, i had a problem with my printer settings.Now I'm able to print the forms. To e-file the IRS forms I had already filled, I used the guidance from https://www.irs.gov/uac/free-file-do-your-federal-taxes-for-free

So since I'm taking (FEIE), I chose income less than $62000, and in the list of prep softwares i chose and opened up a JacksonHewitt account then browsed their contents.but as it says in IRS website, no fillable form was available.
then in IRS site I chose income higher than $62000 even though taking FEIE.
in the next page which is https://www.irs.gov/uac/before-starting-free-file-fillable-forms
It doesn't mention at all about income level of $62000 or more.
I haven't gone through all steps yet, but do you think it will let me efile the forms even though i'm taking FEIE?


----------



## Bevdeforges

You can always try. If it won't let you e-file, you'll find out right away. If the IRS rejects the forms, then you print them and toss them into an envelope to post.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Julukaman

I am not sure if everyone is aware but filing electronically using the "Free file Fillable Forms" service has worked for me the last 2 years with a foreign address. 

You now need the AGI of your previous years submission as part of the ID process. not sure if this is required on the other solutions as well, but should be easy enough to find if you keep records.

The only thing to remember is that this service is completely reset each year, so make sure to save/ print a copy once you have sent it electronically. 

Best
C



Bevdeforges said:


> What would be nice is if the IRS would fix their "Free File Fillable Forms" to accept foreign addresses. I did those last year - up to the point of sending, which is when I found out they wouldn't take a foreign address. This year, at least, that information is right there on the first page of the app.
> 
> Given that my filings all show 0 tax due, I just send them in via regular old postal mail and just crossing my fingers that they figure something out before I start drawing on SS and my IRA, when I will owe taxes. (Those of us married to NRAs wind up having 85% of our SS benefits taxed - because we have to file separately. Another thing I'm hoping to see change before I get there, but time is getting short...)
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Pitty

Bevdeforges said:


> You can always try. If it won't let you e-file, you'll find out right away. If the IRS rejects the forms, then you print them and toss them into an envelope to post.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for the idea. i tried and it worked out.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Pitty said:


> Thanks for the idea. i tried and it worked out.


Great - so Free-file fillables are a "go" for electronic filing! Thanks for letting us know.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Cala di Luna

Hello everybody... I was born in the US from european parents, moved to Italy as an infant, never went back and never filed with IRS. 
My income as an employee is well below the foreign earned income exclusion, and I receive a tiny interest from my bank accounts. 
I am trying to use the fillable forms so that I can e-file, as suggested by Pitty. Please bear with my naive questions...
1) I understand that I only need to fill forms 1040 (single status) and form 2555-EZ. Is that correct?
2) on which F1040 line should I report my foreign earned income?
3) on which F1040 line should I report the bank account interest?
Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Cala di Luna said:


> Hello everybody... I was born in the US from european parents, moved to Italy as an infant, never went back and never filed with IRS.
> My income as an employee is well below the foreign earned income exclusion, and I receive a tiny interest from my bank accounts.
> I am trying to use the fillable forms so that I can e-file, as suggested by Pitty. Please bear with my naive questions...
> 1) I understand that I only need to fill forms 1040 (single status) and form 2555-EZ. Is that correct?
> 2) on which F1040 line should I report my foreign earned income?
> 3) on which F1040 line should I report the bank account interest?
> Thank you!


Your foreign earned income goes on line 7 (and also on the appropriate line on the form 2555-EZ). The amount in parentheses (i.e. as a negative number) then goes on line 21 as per the instructions on the form 2555.

Bank account interest goes on line 8a. 

You will need to also file a Schedule B, if only to check the correct box on the bottom of that form about your foreign bank accounts. (Is the total of your foreign bank accounts > $10,000? Yes or no.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Cala di Luna

Thank you. I am not clear about the dropdown in line 7: I see a bunch of 
qualifier acronyms, which one applies to foreign earned income? 

Apparently I must also fill line 21 (I cannot post links yet)
_If the taxpayer qualifies to exclude foreign earned income, the excludable amount will be reported as a negative amount 
on Form 1040, line 21. Since the foreign earned income would have been reported on Form 1040, line 7 as taxable wages._


----------



## Bevdeforges

Cala di Luna said:


> Thank you. I am not clear about the dropdown in line 7: I see a bunch of
> qualifier acronyms, which one applies to foreign earned income?


Unfortunately, I have not ever used the fillable forms, so I don't know what the dropdowns are for line 7. Basically you want something like "salary income for which you do not have a W-2."

And yes, if you do the 2555-EZ one of the last lines on that form says that you should transfer the amount - in parentheses - to line 21. I don't think the IRS fillable forms transfers those amounts for you between forms.

Generally speaking, I have found it easier to start with form 2555-Z, then do the 1040. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Cala di Luna

in the dropdown I don't see any explicit entry for missing W-2.
However I do see "FEC" for Foreign Employer Compensation
(which *should imply no W-2*). I will pick FEC, as that seems the
only entry that makes sense. Working my way through it... Thx!


----------



## Cala di Luna

maybe I have a problem... the interest from current accounts an deposits turned out to be not negligible, 
it could be something in the 600-700 USD range. I already paid taxes on that in Italy, and I am sure there
is a treaty that allows me to avoid double taxation. But how? The FEIE does not include "earnings" from 
accrued interest... correct? Do I need to fill yet another form? Sorry for bothering the forum...


----------



## Cala di Luna

Re passive income taxation: surfing the forum I found an informative 2012 post 
(*UK Bank Account on US Tax Return*) and yes, I need another Form...
that is Form 1116, I guess... Maybe I am getting proficient


----------



## Bevdeforges

You are most definitely getting the hang of this stuff.

FEC is indeed the correct choice. And for the interest income (anything under $1500 is still more or less "peanuts"), you "may" need a form 1116. But first run the numbers down the first page of the 1040 form. Assuming you have only your earned income plus the bank interest, the very last line on the first page of the 1040 form should wind up being only the bank interest. 

Turn over the 1040 form (or go to the second page) and run the number down the page.

You get to subtract your "personal exemption" based on your filing status (probably either single or married, filing separately) and then you subtract the "standard deduction" (which is a kind of allowance for those who don't need or don't want to have to pull together all the details for itemizing their deductions). Those two subtractions should come close to $10,000 no matter what filing status you have. That should wipe out your interest income and put you firmly in the $0 tax due situation. So you probably don't need to mess with the 1116 form at all.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Cala di Luna

mille fois merci!!! I am done! Now I just need to file 3 more 
delinquent 1040's, 8 FBAR's, and my italian tax return...


----------



## BBCWatcher

What Bev described is correct. However, excess foreign tax credits can be applied to the prior tax year and to any tax year(s) up to 10 years into the future. If you expect passive income that could be U.S. taxed then it might make sense to go through the Foreign Tax Credit (Form 1116) exercise -- or you can go back and amend this year's tax return if the FTC ever becomes a factor.


----------



## Cala di Luna

Damn! I just got an email reporting e-file error:

_Issue : Business Rule IND-029-01 - If 'WagesLiteralCd' in [WagesNotShownSchedule], has the value "FEC", then the corresponding 'WagesNotShownAmt' must be equal to the sum of the 'ForeignEmployerCompensationAmt' from all of the FEC Records present in the return. When evaluating this, a tolerance of $5 is allowed.
Issue : Business Rule IND-012-01 - If 'WagesLiteralCd' in [WagesNotShownSchedule] has the value "FEC", then [FECRecord] must be present in the return._

according to https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-utl/Fixing-Your-Business-Rule-Error.pdf

Business Rule IND-029-01: you are required to submit the FEC form. At this time, Free File Fillable Forms cannot 
accept an FEC form as an attachment. You must print your return and mail it or find software that supports the form.

but I can't find any "FEC Form" around. I tried to re-submit filling only the 
rightmost column in line 7 (i.e.: no FEC and income on line 7 left column). 
If I don't get another email tonight, maybe I can assume that it has gone through...


----------



## Cala di Luna

yes, that did it. E-filing has been accepted. 
Thank you also to BBCWatcher, I had already 
read and bookmarked your other *post*


----------



## javcp

Cala di Luna said:


> mille fois merci!!! I am done! Now I just need to file 3 more
> delinquent 1040's, 8 FBAR's, and my italian tax return...


Hi Cala and all,
I´m in a similar situation. I´m trying to prepare all the filing for the Streamline procedure but I have not found any SW that takes european billing address to buy the previous years SW. In fact I purchased TaxAct 2015 without any problems, but it didnt work for other products. I called them and they said, sorry, european credit cards only work for 2015 version´, not the older ones. 
I´ve tried TaxSlayer, H&R, same thing. I need a credit card with US billing address.

Does anybody know of a SW provider that takes non US VISA?

thanks a lot


----------



## Cala di Luna

hello javacp. Apparently *OLT* accepts PayPal payments. I haven't tried it myself, so I don't know how good it is. Anyway, as I understand it, you cannot e-file previous years Streamlined Foreign Offshore tax returns, you must put the printed forms in the mail. Having already gone through the 2015 tax return (with help from expatforum members), I will now just edit the 2012-2014 forms with a PDF editor (or fill them manually), print 9 double sided pages, and mail everything to Austin, TX.


----------



## javcp

Thanks! I know I have to print out the forms and send them by mail. My problem is I have to fill out the form 1116 and I´m not so sure if i´m capable of doing it right. So I'd rather use a SW than do it manually.
I´m going to take a look to this OLT SW.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Be careful about that plan to just edit the pdf forms from the current year. The IRS does require you to use the proper year's forms - and those are available in fillable pdf format on the IRS website.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges

Be careful about that plan to just edit the pdf forms from the current year. The IRS does require you to use the proper year's forms - and those are available in fillable pdf format on the IRS website.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Cala di Luna

yes indeed. In case anyone is interested, I found the 
fillable forms for previous years at this *link*. Thx.


----------



## Cala di Luna

hello... after filing 1040 and FBAR for 2015 I am now dealing with 
2012-2014 taxes and 2009-2014 FBARS. Given that I don't owe 
and never owed any tax I was thinking to:

1) write *"Streamlined Foreign Offshore"* in red on top of any 2012-2014 tax form
2) fill 9 copies of *form 14653* and attach it to each 1040/1040sb/2555ez
3) e-file 2009-2014 FBARs picking * "did not know that I have to file"* as reason for filing late

is that correct? I don't want to file a "streamlined FBAR"... right?
Thank you for your patience...


----------



## BBCWatcher

FinCEN Form 114 can only be filed electronically. There's no writing on the top of the paper form -- it's not a paper form.

I assume "1040sb" means IRS Form 1040 Schedule B. No, you don't have to include so many copies of the certification (Form 14653). The IRS's instructions say "you must attach copies of the statement to each tax return and information return being submitted through these procedures." Schedule B and IRS Form 2555-EZ form part of your tax return. An "information return" in IRS parlance refers to some form they require that's separate from your tax return, almost always something related to a trade or business (and sometimes when you're self-employed). IRS Form 3520, W-2, and 1099 forms are examples of information returns. Most individuals don't have to file information returns, but there are exceptions. FinCEN Form 114 is actually an information return, but it's filed electronically with a different agency (the U.S. Treasury Department), so it's not an _IRS_ information return.

You're probably missing IRS Form 8965, by the way. That form was introduced in tax year 2014. Many if not most people living overseas need that form. It, too, is not an "information return" -- it's part of your tax return.


----------



## Cala di Luna

i see... actually I was not sure about the meaning of "information return". Also, for FinCEN Forms 114, I made a gross estimate of my bank accounts balance, as I have no records dating back six years (in Italy banks must keep records for 10 years but it would be very hard or impossible to get them). I understand that from now on the banks will report my accounts valuation as part of FATCA requirements. Do they have to report also valuations for previous years? If so FinCEN will detect inconsistencies between data I provided and data provided by banks...

and yes... I should restate it as:
- * "Streamlined Foreign Offshore"* in red on top of paper 1040 forms
- *"did not know that I have to file"* selected as reason for filing late in electronic FinCEN Forms 114


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you made good faith estimates for those prior years, you should be just fine. The FATCA reporting from the foreign banks only really got going in 2014 and for the moment, there is no requirement to report prior balances. But the banks don't actually report the high balance (like what you report) for the accounts anyhow. They are generally reporting only the year-end balance.

The other factor is that (at present anyhow) there isn't all that much effort to co-ordinate what you report on your FBARs with what you report on your tax returns for each year. If there is something "odd" or "questionable" on your tax returns, then they may refer to your FBARs, but in general they are very much two separate and distinct filings.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## esar88

hello!

Since I saw a mention of form FEC on this thread, does anyone know where to find this FEC form. I am preparing my taxes myself, and after spending hours getting everything in on freefilefillableforms, I got the error that says I must file an FEC form with my tax return.

I couldn't find this form on IRS website, though a lot of efile providers have some sort of worksheet where you pass this info.

Thanks


----------



## Moulard

Unless I am mistaken the FEC is not a real tax form - I have a habit of downloading the PDFs and completed them manually, and posting them. 

I am pretty sure It is used to mimic the W-2 form that US employers send to their employees. So that these online tools know where in the various forms to populate that income.


----------



## esar88

Moulard said:


> Unless I am mistaken the FEC is not a real tax form - I have a habit of downloading the PDFs and completed them manually, and posting them.
> 
> I am pretty sure  It is used to mimic the W-2 form that US employers send to their employees. So that these online tools know where in the various forms to populate that income.


When i tried free file fillable forms, my return got rejected with this error -
business-rule-ind-029

"If you do work for a foreign employer, you are required to submit the FEC form.
At this time, Free File Fillable Forms cannot accept an FEC form as an attachment.
You must print your return and mail it or find software that supports the form. See where to mail your return to IRS."

Should I just mail in my return, and not worry about this form? I do have FEC mentioned on left side of 1040 line 7.


----------



## Moulard

I don't use free-fillable forms (I generally just download the PDFs and complete them manually) .... can you manually enter your foreign wages into the relevant line?


----------



## esar88

free-fillable forms are much like the pdf forms that are filled manually, just that they do the calculation part easier for you. I have included my foreign wages on Form 1040 line 7 directly. In fact, I am preparing my return manually now and planning to send it in mail. My only worry is if mail-in return would also get rejected with same error.


----------



## Moulard

I have always mailed in my returns. If the IRS have questions they will contact you for more information or clarification if they need it. But generally they can deduce what they need if the rest of your return is accurate and complete.

As an example, if you have filled in a 2555 you will have provided them with your foreign employer details. So between the line 7 amount and the 2555 form you will have provided them basically the same information as they would have gotten from a W-2...


----------



## esar88

Moulard said:


> I have always mailed in my returns. If the IRS have questions they will contact you for more information or clarification if they need it. But generally they can deduce what they need if the rest of your return is accurate and complete.
> 
> As an example, if you have filled in a 2555 you will have provided them with your foreign employer details. So between the line 7 amount and the 2555 form you will have provided them basically the same information as they would have gotten from a W-2...


I do have a form 2555, and what you say makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The Free File Fillable forms are of very limited use for overseas filers, for a variety of reasons. But my impression is that the FEC form is something that is part of the software for tax preparation to distinguish foreign income from W-2 income. I certainly have filed returns on paper the last several years without a FEC form and have had no problems, nor any inquiries from the IRS. 

Filing electronically from overseas is and always has been something of a problem, since you're more likely to have situations that don't fit into the rather rigid formats used for e-filing.

Most, if not all, the forms you download from the IRS site (in the forms and publications section) can be filled in on your computer and then printed off for mailing in. That is how I have done things for years now, and it seems to work. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Moulard

Bevdeforges said:


> Filing electronically from overseas is and always has been something of a problem, since you're more likely to have situations that don't fit into the rather rigid formats used for e-filing.


As opposed to my Australian returns -- to provide some international context.

Online returns managed through the ATO is simple and direct. I don't have to agree to the terms and conditions of some third party who may or may not be bought, sold or simply vanish without a trace. 

I don't need to consider bait and switch me after collecting 90% of my return being stored in their databases.

ATO rules are the same regardless of whether I am sitting in a cafe Murrumbeena, or in Malibu. 

I don't have to worry about changes to terms & conditions years after I filed a return. 

I don't have to worry that my circumstances under Australian tax law are too difficult to process under rigid formats for e-filing. 

With the US returns do have to at least think about those things, if not actively worry about them, every single year I consider efiling US taxes.

Yes, things may very well have improved recently... but your first experience taints your perspective.

And that is why I rely on PDFs and paper based filing. 

Its done for the cost of one postage stamp. A tax deductible one at that.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Yup. French forms are even easier (and MUST be filed online). But unfortunately, we don't get to choose which jurisdictions we need to file with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## iota2014

Even if the US decided to try to move to a less oppressive, less form-dominated tax administration system (which seems unlikely), cross-border filers would probably still be stuck with the old ways. Just like freefile, a shiny new digital system simply wouldn't work properly beyond the borders. 

And that's just as well, IMO. 



> ...unfortunately, we don't get to choose which jurisdictions we need to file with.


Too true.


----------



## Cala di Luna

Hello everybody! Last year, with help from the forum, we filed six FinCEN Form 114 for previous years. 
Now, looking back at *my 2016 post*, I am afraid that we made a mistake: we entered *"did not know that I have to file"* as reason for filing late,
while whe should have picked *"Other"* adding *“Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedures”* in the explanation box (as per * IRS istructions point 8*).
Not sure about the consequences... Does anyone know if it is possible to amend the filed forms? Thank you!


----------



## iota2014

I amended my six backfiled FBARs going in the opposite direction: I filed first giving the reason "Other: Streamlined", and then decided I didn't want to enter Streamlined, so I amended all the FBARs to give the "Did not know I had to file" reason.

As I recall, I needed the BSAE Identifier for each year - the number they send you by email when they acknowledge the filing.


----------



## Cala di Luna

in practical terms, how do you go about it?
Should I file a new set of "superceding" FBARs? Thx.


----------



## Moulard

From the filing instructions...

_Amended reports: 

If you filed your FBAR through the BSA E-Filing website and you need to amend your FBAR to correct any information, please fill out a new FBAR completely and check the Amend box in Item 1. You will need to provide your Prior Report BSA Identifier after selecting the Amend box. Your Prior Report BSA Identifier was provided to you either through email or via the BSA E-Filing System’s secure messaging feature. If your Prior Report BSA Identifier is not known, please enter 00000000000000 in the Prior Report BSA Identifier field._​
Practically however, I would simply remove the electronic signature, amend the form, check the amended box, insert the identifier from the original filing, resign and submit.


----------



## Cala di Luna

Thank you Moulard. I will amend my FBARs. It also occurred to me that I forgot to indicate a bank account 
that I opened while spending a year as a student in Switzerland, so I will include also that in the amendment. 
Will I incur any monetary sanction for late amendments to filed FBARs ?


----------



## Dipal7

Do i have to pay taxes on money earned overseas? if anyone know then please give a reply m waiting...!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Dipal7 said:


> Do i have to pay taxes on money earned overseas? if anyone know then please give a reply m waiting...!!!


Depends on your status vis a vis the US for taxes. If you are living and working in the US, then yes, you must declare and pay taxes on your worldwide income. If you are a US citizen living outside the US, you are supposed to declare your worldwide income in full, but chances are you can exclude your foreign earnings (i.e. "earned" income) and may be eligible for the foreign tax credit on taxes you have paid overseas on other income from outside the US. If you are a non-US citizen living outside the US, you can probably just file a 1040NR, declaring only your US source income. But as with so many things, "the devil is in the details."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Cala di Luna

3/1/2017 My Big Fatca IRS (source WSJ) 
3/15/2017 FATCA repeal on agenda of US Republicans


----------



## Bevdeforges

Cala di Luna said:


> 3/1/2017 My Big Fatca IRS (source WSJ)
> 3/15/2017 FATCA repeal on agenda of US Republicans


Oh, be still, my heart. However, I'm not holding my breath on the fulfillment of any campaign promises at the moment, given how things are going for the new administration.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous

Yes, potentially all kinds of interesting movement on FATCA, but with the utter gong show that is Washington these days, who knows what if anything will ever see the light of day.

More interesting to me were the recent comments from a former IRS employee (via the Facebook group) that the US has neither the desire nor the ability to pursue ordinary Accidental American types abroad. Tax compliance can be ignored by those who are still off the radar, and possibly by those who are subject to FATCA reporting. The biggest problem for anyone with a US birthplace (as opposed to citizenship) is still banking access in certain countries.


----------

